# FirstService Corp. (FSV.TO)



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Any comments on this stock? Anyone own it?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I've had some since 2017-12-27 in my Lowdiv portfolio. It's performing very well so far and had a +6.75% leap today. Not sure I'd buy more after that crazy jump but certainly one to keep an eye on. It's relatively new to the TSX but has been a real winner so far.

What I find interesting about these TSX small caps is how disinterested and unaware the market is. Even with the huge jump today, there was barely any volume. It's not on anyone's radar, but it's still a very legitimate stock -- $4 billion market cap and is included in the TSX Composite Index (penny stock it aint).


----------

